# Epson9880 Dual CMYK



## suniljhunjhun (Oct 28, 2009)

Dear Friends,

Iam based out of India and have installed an epson 9880 printer with Wasatch softrip TX 6.5 edition. I am using J-teck ink and jetcol paper. I want to set this printer as a DUAL CMYK. I read this advice in the wastch website to do it.
http://www.wasatch.com/pdf/creatingCustomInksets.pdf
But the option to create custom inksets is not available.
Can somebody help me get the custom inkset creator, or could somebody here create a custom inkset for Dual CMYK, and C M Y K LC LM with orange and Blue for the epson 9880 printer and send to me. 
Also can sombody tell me if I could Dilute the Black ink and Make Light Black And Light Light Balck. If so in what ratio do I have to Dilute.

Best Regards


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Custom inksets are available on that printer:
In Print Setup, printer model should be 9880 (Custom), there are several other choices.
Go to Edit>Properties and choose the Custom Inkset tab.
You need to tell the printer what the colours of your ink are by measuring with a colorimeter.
Do not dilute inks unless you have the manufacturers diluent, you will probably end up with poor drying and/or nozzle blocking.


----------



## suniljhunjhun (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Dave.

But my wasatch softrip TX 6.5 does not seem to have a custom inkset tab. 

I just bought this software from the dealer for 1800$ and he does not seem to know much about the software. He is recommending an upgrade to 6.6 for another 2.5k. Thats why i asked if somebody could create the required inkset and send it to me it would be really helpful.

Required Inksets

Epson 9880 Dual C M Y K

Epson 9800 C M Y K LC LM Orange & blue (Instead of LK & LLK)

Regards
Sunil


----------



## suniljhunjhun (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks Dave. But my wasatch softrip tx 6.5 does not seem to have a custom inkset tab at all. That's why i was asking sombody to make these inksets and send to me. Just spent 2000 $ buying the software and now Wasatch is asking for more money to upgrade to 6.6 for the custom inkset creator. If somebody will make the inkset for me and send it I will save a lot of money.



Epson 9880 with inkset of Dual C M Y K
Epson 9880 wirh inkset For C M Y K LC LM Orange and Blue (Instead of LK & LLK)

Regards
Sunil
[email protected]


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

You need to measure the colours for your inks, I can't do it.


----------

